# New in arizona



## jinadal7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Howdy from julia in arizona. Finishing up my first year. Happy i found this forum looks promising.


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Julia!


----------



## dingo983 (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome from another Arizonian


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource


----------

